# My 64" styro Tanganyikan Background



## Furcifer (Aug 31, 2003)

Here's some pics about my background project, any suggestions?
I didnt glu it yet, still doing some paint corrections, it looks little bit light colored but i do t know what will it look like underwater...

I used grout and water based paints, i think it's easier than cement


----------



## Gags (Mar 23, 2012)

It is looking nice...
Would love to see more shots


----------



## rous (Apr 10, 2006)

That is a phenomenal background - exactly the look I am wanting to get for my 72"....can't wait to see some pictures of it in the tank!


----------



## Furcifer (Aug 31, 2003)

Thank you guys, it's my first attempt to make a BG, if you have a place to create a mess while doing this, and if you have some patience ( i made 6 coats and i will do it again tomorrow) you can do it...

I think it's important to draw its outlnes , max. Height points on a drawing program ( like ms paint ) and start to work with the printed drawing on a4 or smth...


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

What do you mean you are using grout and water based paints? I am always open to ideas!

Background looks great too!


----------



## Furcifer (Aug 31, 2003)

Attached and sand added, filling the tank right now


----------



## quentin8 (Sep 30, 2011)

looks very nice :thumb:


----------



## 18fisher (Mar 2, 2006)

wow :thumb: first time shure lol 18fisher


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Furcifer said:


> I think it's important to draw its outlnes , max. Height points on a drawing program ( like ms paint ) and start to work with the printed drawing on a4 or smth...


+1
It makes it a lot easier to work out all the potential issues before you begin carving.

Excellent job on your background. :thumb:


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Very nice and great looking background. Wonderful job!!!


----------



## Furcifer (Aug 31, 2003)

I forgot to tell, after carving i burned the whole surface with a big lighter. It hardens the styrofoam , i think it's a must to do that. But dont do it inside the house, that smoke can make you and other people sick


----------



## Jayse (Feb 15, 2012)

Furcifer said:


> I forgot to tell, after carving i burned the whole surface with a big lighter. It hardens the styrofoam , i think it's a must to do that. But dont do it inside the house, that smoke can make you and other people sick


Gret looking BG!! =D> Still waiting on pics with water. opcorn:

Since you mentioned the the smoke.... I'll add to that... in researching cutting styrofoam with an electrified cutter that actually melts the foam.... the smoke that comes off the styrofoam is supposed to contain a small amount of cyanide gas (dunno about any truth to this or not but why chance it), so anyone melting their foam BG's you might want to use a fan to direct smoke away from you and use ventilation in the room.


----------



## Furcifer (Aug 31, 2003)

some rocks and water added :


----------



## rous (Apr 10, 2006)

That is phenomenal.....


----------



## Furcifer (Aug 31, 2003)

Thank you rous, but i'm still not sure about rock formation


----------



## AlphaWild (Apr 9, 2009)

I was browsing dozens of photos this morning for ideas....I really REALLY like this one!


----------



## drexel187 (Dec 22, 2010)

this is my favorite BG yet, beautiful work man!!


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Very nice job!


----------

